# Came off my meds after 4 years



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

So after reducing my meds slowly at the last weeks, today I stoped taking my meds completely. I took 225 mg of Effxor XR. It's actualy against the advice of my doc who say it's not a smart idea to stop. He wanted me to take 75mg of effexor+ Wellbutrin. I just want to try and see how it's like to be without drugs cause I don't remember anymore. If I feel I'm getting worse, I then move to what he adviced me. Anyhow, I feel like shit. I had like 5 brain zaps during the last half hour. I'm also very depressed but that's not new anyway lol


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

EverDream said:


> So after reducing my meds slowly at the last weeks, today I stoped taking my meds completely. I took 225 mg of Effxor XR. It's actualy against the advice of my doc who say it's not a smart idea to stop. He wanted me to take 75mg of effexor+ Wellbutrin. I just want to try and see how it's like to be without drugs cause I don't remember anymore. If I feel I'm getting worse, I then move to what he adviced me. Anyhow, I feel like shit. I had like 5 brain zaps during the last half hour. I'm also very depressed but that's not new anyway lol


You went from 225 mg of Effexor to 0?? Yikes! Be careful, you don't wanna mess with that stuff.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't mess with that either...the withdrawl symptoms when I did something similar were soooo bad. I had to contact some suicidal support group. And brain zaps suck.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

OOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh dear GOD. That's really not a good idea at all. You will soon experience what is called a "seratonin crash". Your brain is use to the seratonin coming from the Effexor. If you stop taking it cold turkey, esp. that much you're going to experience a seratonin crash. I am telling you this because I did the same thing. I was on Effexor for much less time than 4 years, and a much smaller dose. I stopped taking it one day to see how I'd feel and that week ended up freaking out to the point where my parents drove me to the hospital. When I got there I ran away with no shoes and was such a mess. The cops tried to stop me but I hid from them in a bush for hours in the rain. My parents were trying to find me and all I wanted to do was die. I ended up falling asleep in that bush in the rain until someone found me and stabilized me the next day. NOT A FUN EXPERIENCE. Stopping meds cold turkey is never a good idea. Also not to scare you but a close family friend of mine committed suicide last year. He hung himself a few days after his doctor took him off Effexor.

Effexor is a GNARLY drug. Please please please don't just quit it cold turkey. You will think you can handle it and before you know it you will totally lose it and very possible make very very very bad decisions because you cannot think clearly from the seratonin crash. If you are going to quit, ween off. If you are adamant about quitting then tell your doctor you are going to quit and demand for him to tell you the proper way to do it. You are a super cool person, I care about you and don't wanna see you hurt yourself.... or sleep in bushes in the rain. You can message me anytime. Please don't stop cold turkey.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

wow man thats intense
you should've taken your doctor's advice and if you felt good on 75mg THEN move down to 0


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

EverDream said:


> So after reducing my meds slowly at the last weeks, today I stoped taking my meds completely. I took 225 mg of Effxor XR. It's actualy against the advice of my doc who say it's not a smart idea to stop. He wanted me to take 75mg of effexor+ Wellbutrin. I just want to try and see how it's like to be without drugs cause I don't remember anymore. If I feel I'm getting worse, I then move to what he adviced me. Anyhow, I feel like shit. I had like 5 brain zaps during the last half hour. I'm also very depressed but that's not new anyway lol


The brain zaps suck. They should go away though.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> So after reducing my meds slowly at the last weeks, today I stoped taking my meds completely. I took 225 mg of Effxor XR. It's actualy against the advice of my doc who say it's not a smart idea to stop. He wanted me to take 75mg of effexor+ Wellbutrin. I just want to try and see how it's like to be without drugs cause I don't remember anymore. If I feel I'm getting worse, I then move to what he adviced me. Anyhow, I feel like shit. I had like 5 brain zaps during the last half hour. I'm also very depressed but that's not new anyway lol


You should have followed your doctor's advice.I can asure you,this is a very dangerous experience you are doing here.I'm not kidding.

Please take care girl.No one here wants you to get hurt.

Hope to hear from you soon that everything is fine with you.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for you concern. I love you all









I didn't stop cold turkey. As I said, in the last weeks I took less and less. I didn't say it to my doctor though. Do you think it will get that bad? I feel quite bad, still have brain zaps and my moods change a lot but I don't feel I'm going to crash or anything. I'm also right now around people I HATE which doesn't help at all to my moods and feelings.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> Thanks guys for you concern. I love you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case,just hang in there,unless you notice things getting worse.In case things get worse,i would suggest you to start over with the Effexor (I would say 75 mg a day),then start a new withdrawal from that point.
But only in case you feel worse,otherwise,keep hanging in there as i'm certain that in a few days you'll begin to feel better in what regards to those brain zaps and mood changes.

Be well


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

you guys were right. it didn't end so good. i'm not sure if it's because of the meds or just hanging around people i hate. anyhow i felt horrible. was full of anger the intire time. this ended up at takig 8 colanazapm pills. i of course feel worse now, can't stand still. feel like i'm gonna die soon.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> you guys were right. it didn't end so good. i'm not sure if it's because of the meds or just hanging around people i hate. anyhow i felt horrible. was full of anger the intire time. this ended up at takig 8 colanazapm pills. i of course feel worse now, can't stand still. feel like i'm gonna die soon.


What was the total dosage of the pills you took?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I just vomit. Is it a good sign?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Mario said:


> What was the total dosage of the pills you took?


hmmm.. Every pill is 0.5 mg so 4mg I guess. It doesn't sound so bad but I vomit so I guess it isn't that good


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I actually feel better now. Still dizzy and I have this weird feeling but still feel better


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> I actually feel better now. Still dizzy and I have this weird feeling but still feel better


It's good to hear that you're feeling better.You'll be fine.

Take care


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Mario said:


> It's good to hear that you're feeling better.You'll be fine.
> 
> Take care


You don't think it's somehow dangerous I threw up, right?
I'll talk with my doc tomorrow. I think I should be back to effexor, at least to 75 mg.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I feel so sorry for you. What is it with Effexor and brain zaps? I cant recall any of the other SSRI's having that effect. And sometimes they dont go away for a long time after stopping the med. If I were you I would stick with the Klonopin for now since you have managed to quit one of the hardest drugs in existance to quit. Take as much Klonopin as you need, Although I would not recommend more than 8mg a day. That 4mg dose you took would have been fine.

But ofcourse I am not a doctor.

Good luck.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom said:


> I feel so sorry for you. What is it with Effexor and brain zaps? I cant recall any of the other SSRI's having that effect. And sometimes they dont go away for a long time after stopping the med. If I were you I would stick with the Klonopin for now since you have managed to quit one of the hardest drugs in existance to quit. Take as much Klonopin as you need, Although I would not recommend more than 8mg a day. That 4mg dose you took would have been fine.
> 
> But ofcourse I am not a doctor.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah, I experinced brain zaps only under Effexor. Don't know why. Till now I probably had like...30 brain zaps. That's not fun. The thing is I don't know if it's a smart idea to stop Effexor cause after all it's the med that helped me the most. I ask my doc tomrrow about all this crap. I don't think though the 4mg dose I took was fine cause I took it at one time, and I usualy took only 0.5 mg of klonopin once in a few days lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

EverDream said:


> I'll talk with my doc tomorrow. I think I should be back to effexor, at least to 75 mg.


Good idea, glad to hear you are ok. The nasty symptoms can totally creep up on you when you stop it suddenly.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> You don't think it's somehow dangerous I threw up, right?
> I'll talk with my doc tomorrow. I think I should be back to effexor, at least to 75 mg.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


No,it's not dangerous when you throw up.In fact it will bring you some kind of relief.
I agree that you should speak to your doctor about the effexor.
In my non doctor opinion,I think you should go back on it,at least to the 75 daily mg and from that point start with a new and slow withdrawal schedule.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Update: I still feel very bad, have brain zaps and I barely ate today. My step mom talked to my doc who was in shock for what I did. He said that if I go on with it I'll be back to squre one when I couldn't leave bed. So anyway, he want me to talk to him. Tomorrow I'll get back to 75 mg of Effexor, and then I probably add Wellbutrin that my doc thinks is the best for me. Why the hell did I even do such a stupid thing? My doc was right about everything till now. I feel a lot worse from how I felt with the meds, physicaly and mentally.

Please don't play with meds. Ask your doctor first.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> Update: I still feel very bad, have brain zaps and I barely ate today. My step mom talked to my doc who was in shock for what I did. He said that if I go on with it I'll be back to squre one when I couldn't leave bed. So anyway, he want me to talk to him. Tomorrow I'll get back to 75 mg of Effexor, and then I probably add Wellbutrin that my doc thinks is the best for me. Why the hell did I even do such a stupid thing? My doc was right about everything till now. I feel a lot worse from how I felt with the meds, physicaly and mentally.
> 
> Please don't play with meds. Ask your doctor first.


Don't be too hard to yourself.Everyone makes mistakes.Mistakes are there for us to learn good lessens with them.
The most important thing now is that everything will go back to normal.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Mario said:


> Don't be too hard to yourself.Everyone makes mistakes.Mistakes are there for us to learn good lessens with them.
> The most important thing now is that everything will go back to normal.


Yeah, thanks. I took now 75 mg of effexor. I hope I'll get staiblizied soon.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> Yeah, thanks. I took now 75 mg of effexor. I hope I'll get staiblizied soon.


I'm sure you will.


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

well this thread scared me. i stopped taking my meds probably a month ago, maybe alittle bit over, and i feel worse and worse everyday. im scared to start them again because im afraid that getting on and off on and off is going to mess with my brain even worse. this happens to me all the time i miss a couple doses so i stop taking it all together. and then i feel terrible. i was taking 20mg of lexapro. should i ween myself back on it? i cant ask my doctor because i dont have health insurance not to mention my mom will make me feel lke shit about it.


----------

